# Uber Surge Areas Loading Slowly



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a bunch of rides and work an area that often surges. 
The problem i have is many times the area will be surging but the red zones are slow to load.
I have a samsung s7 active for my phone. 
Does anyone know what software uber is using and/or if my phone or
its software could be the issue?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They got rid of the surge in Massachusetts and its busy, but all low rated passengers no visible incentives.Why are these companys so hell bent on being cheap?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This happens to me as well, and I have an iPhone.
Remember, Uber is a technology company.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I was hoping someone might
have some insight about ubers software or if upgrading 
my phone to 5g might help.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was hoping someone might
> have some insight about ubers software or if upgrading
> my phone to 5g might help.


I'm guessing, no!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was hoping someone might
> have some insight about ubers software or if upgrading
> my phone to 5g might help.


I used to have a S7, IIRC same internals as the active. Google maps performance is limited more on that phone than the uber app. Perhaps the lagging surge display may improve a little in an upgrade, but I get surge lag too on a newer phone.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

It’s been happening for over a year now, 

driver app says surge, rider app doesn’t, or rider app says surge, but driver app doesn’t,

or shows one price and offers you less. Or shows less then offers you more, 

I’ve been making a point in not accepting these trips,(unless it’s more) as I feel Uber is trying to get us use to blindly accepting these trips, so they can pocket the difference. 

I’ve estimated it’s a 10min delay,


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I find that even when it is in fact surging there are occasional delays in seeing the overlay of the surge map and it disappeared for a short period when you move into a higher surge area. I don't think it's a phone issue, my guess would be app issue keeping data rate down.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

They've tightened up the lag on surges. Used to be able to snag large surges before they disappeared by waiting til I was in the exact spot before logging on. Many times it would take the app longer than 5 seconds to refresh the screen and the surge wouldn't get a chance to attach before already receiving requests which I would decline because I'm not spending a half hour on a $5 ride that could've had a $32 surge attached. 

They've also gotten smarter by reducing the surge when I log in, usually in half, so a $10 surge is now $5 which, honestly, I understand because I probably just doubled the amount of cars in the area so...

I'm probably partly to blame personally. I was sniping em for 3 or 4 surges of $30+ every day for a few months there. They finally fixed an issue in my area with the airport where they would send you on crap rides while in the queue and getting screwed out of big surges while screwing themselves because, now, no drivers available and they're charging triple prices. That was something that was a huge pain in the ass for me because I'd make sure to be there when I knew a bunch of flights were coming in and they'd send me on a long pickup with no surge and no chance to get back while there's still time. However, even with the new system they're using there will be times where the signal in the actual freaking lot drop out and it still gives me a non airport ride. Ugh. 

All I know is it's all about beating THEIR system and when I do, things are great for a while til they catch on and fix the bugs. Then I have to figure out a new way 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I love how Uber thinks offering the $1.25 extra for a ride is going to sway me.


----------

